# Considering RAW diet.....I need opinions please!!



## JennieLauren1985 (May 25, 2009)

Hi! I am really interested in switching over to the RAW feedings...I have read on this topic...on this site of course, so...I love what I have heard/and the pictures of before and after RAW. BUT... What about e-coli and salmonella?? Should I worry about this? 

- Is RAW feeding actually RAW when I feed him his food, or should it be cooked...
- I am mainly concerned about him getting sick from the raw meat, I haven't seen any posts about that...so I would love some feedback if anyone can answer that for me : ) 

What foods should I get for him, if I do switch to RAW? ( chicken, ground meat, turkey, etc...???? I am so new to this...I am lost still!! )


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey Jennifer! First, Lauri's site is an awesome place to start (www.rawdogranch.com) and it has an excel sheet to help you plant your puppers diet.

Raw food is exactly that, raw. Cooking causes certain beneficial elements of the raw food to break down. You don't have to worry about sal/ecoli in your dog (as long as they don't have a compramised immune system). Dogs stomach acidity is stronger than ours and that combined with a relatively short GI tract keeps them from getting sick.

Most people when they start out start with one single protein source like chicken, then gradually add new items like beef/pork products in. 

Raw is amazing! I've seen such a difference in my 9yo mix that it amazes me everyday!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

What do you RAW guys do when you travel with your dog? We do a lot of camping and don't have a way to keep it on the trail. Just curious.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes, Raw is fed raw.









In the years that I have been feeding my dogs raw I have fed over 15 THOUSAND pounds of raw meat and bones. And never once have my dogs gotten sick from it.

I have fed meat that was past date, meat that was off and even some meat that was REALLY off! And my dogs survived. No, they THRIVED!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Well, what do you take for yourselves? Any meats?

If you can't haul along a cooler with frozen stuff I would switch to a high quality kibble for the trip and then switch back.

If you are camping where it's not a far drive to a town - most towns have grocery stores and most stored carry chicken.







Just buy what you need for a couple days or until you get to the next town.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Jennifer_HoustonHi! I am really interested in switching over to the RAW feedings...I have read on this topic...on this site of course, so...I love what I have heard/and the pictures of before and after RAW. BUT... What about e-coli and salmonella?? Should I worry about this?


Nope! Your dog's digestive track can handle it just fine. 



> Quote:- Is RAW feeding actually RAW when I feed him his food, or should it be cooked...


Raw is actually RAW!! Cooking it just a little sorta ruins the whole concept of raw. Plus, cooking it a bit could make the bones too brittle to be safe. 



> Quote:- I am mainly concerned about him getting sick from the raw meat, I haven't seen any posts about that...so I would love some feedback if anyone can answer that for me : )


When you change your dog over to raw, your puppy may experience some runny poops at first due to the change in diet. It usually requires a bit of trial and error to find the right amounts of meat and bone ratio that will firm up the poops. 

Some dogs have very sensitive systems and cannot handle raw, but not that many. 



> Quote:What foods should I get for him, if I do switch to RAW? ( chicken, ground meat, turkey, etc...???? I am so new to this...I am lost still!! )


Best thing to do is to start out with one protein source to make sure your pup can tolerate it. For example, some dogs don't do well with Turkey, others get sick with pork. If you start mixing the sources, and your pup shows some food intolerance, then you won't be able to tell what he is reacting to. 

So for the first week or two, start with chicken, if you like. It is usually well tolerated and easy to get. Chicken wings, breast thighs, backs, necks, hearts, livers, or whatever you can get fed in the correct ratios. He may bet some runny stool at first, but keep at it. If after your first week or two on chicken he is doing fine, you can try another protein sourse. Add a bit of beef, for example. Stay with the beef and chicken for another week or so, and see how he does. Gradually introduce new protein sources. People here will feed anything that used to be ambulatory at one point: turkey, beef, bison, llama, fish, rabbit, pork, venison, etc . . . 

And another plug for raw feeding: Don't have any dramatic before and after pictures, but raw feeding got rid of the spay incontinence my rescue developed soon after her spay. Medication didn't help, but a 100% raw diet did. Much better than medicating a young dog for all her life! 

If I switch back to kibble for even only one day, even if grain-free kibble, the incontinence comes back.


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>I'm also interested in switching my pups over to raw and picked up a couple of good books from the library. I'm also interested in holistic health overall and natural remedies. These 2 books are very interesting and have good information.

Dr. Pitcairn's complete guide to natural health for dogs & cats / Richard H. Pitcairn and Susan Hubble Pitcairn

The encyclopedia of natural pet care / C.J. Puotinen 

My biggest concern with raw feeding is freezer space. I think to make the switch and shop in the most cost effective way, I need a 2nd freezer. Based on what I've been reading so far, the raw feeding is superior and much more natural for our dogs.

The 1st book offers a lot of insight and important information regarding organ meats such as beef liver and toxins. After reading it, my thoughts are to stay clear of it for anyone including dogs. I suggest anyone interested in raw feeding to take a look at Dr. Pitcairn's complete guide to natural health for dogs & cats. </span>


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Craigslist is a great way to get a freezer for less $ We just got a new one from a local hardware store. We had a 40+ yr old monster chest freezer that we gave away on CL. My DH had 21 calls on it in less than 2 hrs. 
The new one is smaller, but more energy efficient. Just going to have to deal w/ it
Dr. Pitcairns book is a good one to have on hand at all times. 
I would use Lauri's site first and foremost,though for raw info!


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: aubie First, Lauri's site is an awesome place to start (www.rawdogranch.com) and it has an excel sheet to help you plant your puppers diet.


OK, I must be blind as I didn't see a excel sheet. Can somebody point it out to me? I'm sure it's right in front of me! LOL

Our puppy is turning 13 weeks tomorrow / 3 months on Friday. He weighed in at 27 lbs at 12 weeks. He's been getting the pre-ground raw twice a day and Natural Balance original kibble at lunch time. (As recommended by our breeder with a spoonful of cottage cheese) At 3 months she recommends, as does our vet, to go to 2 meals a day. So when I run out of kibble, we will go to two meals. Then I want to swtich to raw.

Sorry for the hijack, Jennifer!


----------



## JennieLauren1985 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks so so much everyone!!! I am so pleased with all the great responses !! I am excited to give this a go.....  

thanks Lauri!! I have looked at your rawdogranch site...it's awesome


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlCraigslist is a great way to get a freezer for less $ We just got a new one from a local hardware store. We had a 40+ yr old monster chest freezer that we gave away on CL. My DH had 21 calls on it in less than 2 hrs.
> The new one is smaller, but more energy efficient. Just going to have to deal w/ it
> Dr. Pitcairns book is a good one to have on hand at all times.
> I would use Lauri's site first and foremost,though for raw info!


<span style='font-size: 11pt'>Thanks!







I'm going to have to check out Craigslist and see what I can find. We've been wanting another freezer for quite a while and now more motivated for pups sake as well. I'm going to make sure I got Lauri's site bookmarked. And, you're right, Pitcairns book is one for handy reference. Lots of excellent info.</span>


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Here's the link:

http://www.rawdogranch.com/RawDietPlan_122203.xls


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

We camp too. We bring a cooler with the dogs food in it (and a cooler for us) and keep stocking up on ice, just as we do with our own food. We pack theirs frozen solid and only take out what needs to be thawed (everything is pre packaged and weighed with the dogs name on it and if it is a morning or evening meal). We had theirs last a good week in a cooler back in June on Lake Powell when it was at least 90 degrees+. If not, I would try the dehydrated stuff - I know it is more expensive, but I figure it is only for a short amount of time.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangHere's the link:
> 
> http://www.rawdogranch.com/RawDietPlan_122203.xls



Thank you Lauri!

You know, now that I'm re-reading things . . . I think Panzer might have a problem with his kibble. He does itch and last week we got some meds for it. A bacterial thing. But he sometimes gets some discharge in his eyes. I bet it's the kibble! I guess even the *quality* kibble can be a problem!


----------

